# General Business Category > Accounting Forum >  CIPC services

## kavesh

Hi guys

I am new to the private accounting practice world.

I would like to offer CIPC assistance to clients, i.e. to submit their annual returns and updating company information as well as registering companies for clients.

I have been trying to figure out how to register with CIPC as a practitioner in this regard and am unsure. My best google search suggested that I needed a biometric scanner which costs in the region of R2 000 in order to proceed.

Please may I have your knowledgeable advice on how to proceed in this regard.

Thanking you in advance
Kavesh

----------


## Andromeda

Kavesh, all you need to do is register as a customer. This is the link https://eservices.cipc.co.za/Customer_register_id.aspx

----------


## kavesh

> Kavesh, all you need to do is register as a customer. This is the link https://eservices.cipc.co.za/Customer_register_id.aspx


Hi Andromeda

I already have an account with CIPC which I registered for my own company. I could not find how from this point I could access potential client information in order to update. Can you advise which selection to make. I think I must be looking too hard and just not seeing it.

----------


## Andromeda

Login here https://eservices.cipc.co.za/Logout.aspx

Then click on TRANSACT

Then you will be presented with a menu

----------


## kavesh

As far a I can determine, once transact is clicked on, the appropriate option thereafter would be "THIRD PARTIES"
I copied and pasted the text from this option below and it seems to be at the right place, however, they list requirements before one can apply, first of which is a fingerprint scanner. Is there a way around this requirement? 



Welcome the CIPC Third Party application page. This service is available to any interested third party, whether individual or an organisation in public or private sector, who wants to offer CIPC services. Only South African (third parties and their clients) with valid valid ID numbers will be able to transact using this system. The third parties must have in-depth understanding of the services provided through this portal and must agree to all CIPC Third Parties Terms & Conditions. All services are fully automated and are effected instantly with the exception of name reservations. New company registration can only be effected after name reservation has been processed.
You have not applied to be a Third Party yet. Please check the requirements and accept the terms and conditions below to continue with your application.
Status: A - Active | C - Resigned | S - Suspended

What You Need Before Registering
*Fingerprint scanner - Futronic FS88 or FS88H
*Verification software - link sent after registration
Windows (7+) PC with at least 4GB RAM
Reliable internet connection
Google Chrome, Mozilla Firefox or Microsoft Edge

How To Login
Verify fingerprints
Go to https://thirdparties.cipc.co.za/
Click on "Login"
Type in ID number, customer code and security code
OTP is sent to third party cellphone and email
Confirm OTP to log on

----------


## Andromeda

What is it that you want to do?

----------


## kavesh

> What is it that you want to do?


I would like to offer CIPC assistance to clients, i.e. to submit their annual returns and updating company information as well as registering companies for clients.

----------


## Andromeda

Ok. 

The only advantage of registering as a third party that I am aware of is that there is almost no paperwork to upload or email. You or the client should obviously still be in possession of the paperwork.
Also, there is almost no delay with the exception of name reservations or company registrations that use a registered name.

CIPC have cleaned up their act so well that there is really very little delay in processing transactions. As far as annual returns are concerned there certainly is none. Director changes are usually processed within 48 hours, sometimes within a couple of hours.

As far as I know there is nothing a third party can do that a customer cant. On the other hand the 3rd party method does have an advantage regarding the submission of paperwork, but you should have it anyway.

----------


## kavesh

The only reason I would want to register as a third party is that I would not need the clients login credentials to access their records and submit or update something. Would you agree with that Andromeda?

Like I said originally I am new to this and just looking for the best / easiest way forward.

----------


## Andromeda

You don't need a clients login credentials to access the data. The data at CIPC that is available to the client is public information, so there is no enhanced access, only enhanced processing.

----------


## kavesh

OK that makes sense. So how does enhanced processing work? Assuming I am submitting an annual return for a client? Would I be able to do that from my account. Surely i will need some sort of authorisation to update client information at CIPC. 

Apologies for all the questions just trying to get to the bottom of what I need to do.

----------


## Andromeda

Yes you ca submit that from your account. 

Actually no you don't. If you alter any information relating to the company or it's directors via the annual return, it will not be effective until the appropriate amendment has been done. All you can actually do is submit the turnover and pay the duty.

By enhanced processing I mean that most amendments will be immediate. Take a director appointment as an example; normally you will submit it, receive a CoR39 request which must be signed by at least one director, then you send that back including certified copies of ID's, minutes of shareholder or directors meeting and notice thereof, and a mandate authorising you to do the submission. Then in a few days you receive a new CoR39.

Third party processing is immediate. I presume this to mean that the documentation is not submitted. However you should still make sure it exists and is correct, because that is a requirement in the Act.

----------


## kavesh

> Yes you ca submit that from your account. 
> 
> Actually no you don't. If you alter any information relating to the company or it's directors via the annual return, it will not be effective until the appropriate amendment has been done. All you can actually do is submit the turnover and pay the duty.
> 
> By enhanced processing I mean that most amendments will be immediate. Take a director appointment as an example; normally you will submit it, receive a CoR39 request which must be signed by at least one director, then you send that back including certified copies of ID's, minutes of shareholder or directors meeting and notice thereof, and a mandate authorising you to do the submission. Then in a few days you receive a new CoR39.
> 
> Third party processing is immediate. I presume this to mean that the documentation is not submitted. However you should still make sure it exists and is correct, because that is a requirement in the Act.


That now makes sense. Thanks for the feedback.

----------


## Tandie

Hi i would like to be CIPC third party but about the requirement, what if i buy the scanner and thereafter Cipc  doesn't take me in as a third party? 2nd question: Does CIPC provide you with clients to help or you find yourself? 3rd question: How much will CIPC pay me as  CIPC third party? I thank you in advance.

----------


## Andromeda

Being a 3rd party simply entails signing up and having the scanner available.
2nd Question - No they don't.
3rd Question - Nothing.

----------


## Tandie

Thanx @Andromeda

----------

